# Old British Metal



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 15, 2022)

Community post here for anyone to throw in some old Britsh metal. All I ask is thast whatever you decide to add, it must be retired from RAF, RN or British Army service and the pics must be from when the aircraft was in service.

My thread starter stuff are scans from prints so the quality is not that good but I would pay big dollars to see any of these beauties back in the air!
















Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 15, 2022)

Always liked the Tornado. I love big tails, and that I can't deny.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 15, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------

